

Search 8M Hacker News stories - leandot
http://hnbuzz.com/search/all/1?num=20&sort=relevance

======
ColinWright
Compare and contrast with the search box at the bottom of each page. How is
this different? Why should I use it?

~~~
leandot
Good point.

\- Search in a section of HN - Ask HN, Show HN, Jobs

\- Different search scoring. HNBuzz sorting takes into account keyword
relevancy - compare
[http://hnbuzz.com/search/all/1?num=20&sort=relevance&q=pytho...](http://hnbuzz.com/search/all/1?num=20&sort=relevance&q=python%20games)
and
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=python%20games&sort=byPopulari...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=python%20games&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
technosmurf
After I do a search, the Back button is broken. Seems like it somehow made 5+
entries and I have to manually look through my search history to go to the
previous website. I'd rather use the Algolia search at the bottom of every
page.

------
rgaidot
Check too [http://hnpaper.forge.partlab.io](http://hnpaper.forge.partlab.io)
with small stats and more...

